# Help with Ariens 921 Deluxe 30



## jjj0923 (Jan 25, 2014)

I just started using my Ariens 921 and I'm not happy at all with it.

It only drive one tire?

I assumed when I bought it and spent a lot of money over the no name brands it would run both tires, but only the right tire drive the snowblower and it's almost useless this way.

Are both tires supposed to drive the snowblower or just one.

If this is the case - it's going in the trash....

thanks in advance.


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

I have Deluxe 30" also and both my tires turn. Is this a new machine?


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

What is the year and full model #? That will help narrow down if you have ATC, Auto-Turn or Remote Wheel Lock. Based on your description, sounds like you might have the Remote Wheel Lock, in that case the mechanism could be stuck in the released position. Does it have a trigger under the left handle?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

After doing a quick Google search for Ariens 921 deluxe 30, you will have either a pin in the axle that you will need to pull out and put thru the hole in the hub of the wheel, or, and my my "guess" is you have a brake lever looking thing (like you would see on your old Schwinn) on the under side of the left handle. Pull that in, and swing the machine side to side (does not need to be running) and the wheels will lock in.

Either one of these operations will get you "2 wheel drive"


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yes, both wheels are supposed to turn.
you either dont have it set up properly for 2-wheel operation (most likely) or something is broken (less likely)

As fronos said, we need to know your full model number..
it will be 921xxx, and the number can be found on a tag at the rear of the machine..

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The above replies should help you.

I was just curious as to where you live and what day trash collection is.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Shryp said:


> The above replies should help you.
> 
> I was just curious as to where you live and what day trash collection is.



Funny, my first thought was to take the same route you did, but thought best to play it fair. Haha.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a bigger dumpster and you wouldn't have to hurt yourself lifting it, just put it outside the garage door and I'd toss it in for you 
Least I could do (very least).

Did you get it locked ??


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Kinda thinking ole JJJ figured out he needed to use that lever on the left handle that looks like a break, and is not gonna come clean on this.

Thinking he got his answer and is moving on with life. 

Anyone else agree?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

liftoff1967 said:


> Kinda thinking ole JJJ figured out he needed to use that lever on the left handle that looks like a break, and is not gonna come clean on this.
> 
> Thinking he got his answer and is moving on with life.
> 
> Anyone else agree?


It has only been a day. Give him some time. Maybe he wasn't expecting an answer so quick. Or, maybe he posted in 5 different places and forgot to come back here.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Shryp said:


> maybe he posted in 5 different places and forgot to come back here.


Come on, who does that ??


----------

